# StarSan V's SCOBY/Kombucha



## kevinj (10/2/15)

Will Starsan harm my SCOBY(water,milk,ginger beer) or Kombucha.
I have read that yeast uses the no rinse residue as a nutrient.
But what about the bacteria part of the SCOBY? (Symbiotic Colony Of Bacteria and Yeast.)
Have seen pic's of mold on Kombucha, at witch point it is ruined, so i gathered some form of Sensitization is required.
I asked this question here due to the brewing knowledge of Starsan, something the "healthy ones" would probably not use or even heard of.
Do i rinse with hot/boiled water or is it not required?


----------



## Crusty (10/2/15)

kjg said:


> Will Starsan harm my SCOBY(water,milk,ginger beer) or Kombucha.
> I have read that yeast uses the no rinse residue as a nutrient.
> But what about the bacteria part of the SCOBY? (Symbiotic Colony Of Bacteria and Yeast.)
> Have seen pic's of mold on Kombucha, at witch point it is ruined, so i gathered some form of Sensitization is required.
> ...


I'm sorry I have nothing to add but what does Kombucha taste like?
Does it taste bad like almost everything else that's good for you?
With all the science & technology around these days why cant someone make lettuce taste like a hamburger?


----------



## squirt in the turns (10/2/15)

I've used Starsan to sanitise a fermenter for kombucha without issue. Also, I actually no-chilled a 20L batch of sweet tea, and sanitised the cube with Starsan too, before pitching into said fermenter. No negative effects from either that I was able to detect. If you are concerned, you could _probably _get away with a good clean and a rinse with tap water - after all, a scoby ain't a delicate thing like a pack of the ol' saccharomyces cerevisiae.



Crusty said:


> I'm sorry I have nothing to add but what does Kombucha taste like?
> Does it taste bad like almost everything else that's good for you?


Kombucha tastes awesome - sour, sweet, slightly funky, really refreshing. It's probably not actually that good for you, depending on how much you drink. I think I've read that excessive consumption can cause lactic acidosis, harming the kidneys and liver, but other evidence suggests it's good for both organs (in moderation). Also, depending on how much you let it ferment out before chilling to halt fermentation (and if you bottle it, be weary of bombs!) it will still have a lot of sugar in it. I did a batch where I made both the tea and sugar concentration stronger than normal and let it ferment out to the point of undrinkable tartness, then watered it down and back-sweetened it with stevia. Turned out great and way less sugar left in the final product.



Crusty said:


> With all the science & technology around these days why cant someone make lettuce taste like a hamburger?


No one in their right mind would eat that


----------



## elcarter (10/2/15)

Starsan's just going sanitize what you apply it to; eg your ferment vessel. If used in correct dosage, application ect.

What cultures you add to you liquid afterwards would have very little effect if any from the residue. 

"water,milk,ginger beer" + according to Google you add bacteria to your tea concision" all these will have potential "mold" cultures within them so I doubt starsan will prevent the "mold" your worried about.

So my recommendation is starsan is good for preparing your vessels, what you add afterward may be bad.

Have you thought about making beer? It's the healthiest drink I've ever had, warms you in winter, cools you in summer and makes everyone and everything much more enjoyable.


----------



## kevinj (10/2/15)

I've consumed way to much fun in my lifetime.
Diabetes, 4 injection a day plus the finger pricks.
still brewing my first Kombucha.
Whats wrong with lettuce, well that is, once you put the cheese tomato onion beetroot sauce and dead cow on it.
Now i am hungry.


----------



## manticle (10/2/15)

> with all the science & technology around these days why cant someone make lettuce taste like a hamburger?


You can make lettuce taste like a hamburger. Just add a beef pattie, some bacon, sauce and cheese and stick it in a bun. Easy peasy.


----------



## Golani51 (10/2/15)

If anyone wants some SCOBY, I have jars of them. Never threw any away and have one I left in kombucha for way to long that is 15cm across and abu\out 5 inches thick! PM me address.


----------



## Bribie G (10/2/15)

Starsan the cow first.

I use a fairly weak solution of Starsan in my jars and bottles for making Kefir and Yoghurt but that's only one stage of my rinse / wash with dishwashing liquid/ rinse again with kettle water/ spray inside with Starsan from the spray bottle, then rinse them out with boiling kettle water. I leave the Starsan in the sealed jars until I need them, then rinse them out with boiling kettle water before filling with the makings.

If there are any bugs left alive before I introduce the milk / culture then I'll take them out and treat them to a Hungry Jacks and a movie.


----------



## sponge (10/2/15)

Bribie G said:


> If there are any bugs left alive before I introduce the milk / culture then I'll take them out and treat them to a Hungry Jacks and a movie.


Spoken like a true playboy.


----------



## kevinj (10/2/15)

I tried to "Starsan the cow first" but it would't stand still.
u a funny man Bribie G :lol:


----------



## JB (11/3/15)

Golani51 said:


> If anyone wants some SCOBY, I have jars of them. Never threw any away and have one I left in kombucha for way to long that is 15cm across and abu\out 5 inches thick! PM me address.


tried to pm you but you must be full. Would you still have any scoby still available? Cheers


----------



## Grott (11/3/15)

JB said:


> tried to pm you but you must be full.


Bribie G or the pm?


----------

